
Twitter and Snapchat Should Form an Anti-Facebook Coalition - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-12-06/twitter-and-snapchat-collaboration-may-work-as-facebook-defense
======
spyspy
They should worry about making their own businesses profitable first. Sharing
snap videos on Twitter? Really? That’s their genius idea? Despite bad PR
Facebook is a juggernaught when it comes to actually delivering value to users
and making money doing it. Twitter could never compete and we’re already
seeing snapchat struggle to be more than a one trick pony.

